# Outstanding Chocolate Chip Cookie Recipe



## BrookeKilby (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello,

This is THE BEST chocolate chip cookie recipe and I have been making it for over a decade now. Out of all the hundreds I have tried, this one always is a crowd pleaser and I think it tastes the best. It is one of those recipes where you could eat the entire batch yourself, which is how all recipes you make should be I guess, lol 

Outstanding Chocolate Chip Cookies
3/4 cup white sugar 
1 cup brown sugar 
1 cup butter, softened 
1 tablespoon vanilla 
2 large eggs, slightly beaten 
3 cups all-purpose flour 
3/4 teaspoon baking soda 
3/4 teaspoon salt 
3 cups semi-sweet chocolate chips 

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
2. Cream sugars and butter.
3. Add vanilla and eggs and mix well.
4. Combine dry ingredients together and gradually add to creamed mixture.
5. Stir in chips and any add-ins you want.
6. Roll into 1 1/4" balls and place on non-stick cookie sheets, about 2" apart.
7. Bake for 10 to 12 minutes.

Enjoy


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

oooh, that sounds very good! This is one to add to the (bulging) recipe binder!

Thanks! 

:2thumb:


----------



## BrookeKilby (Oct 17, 2011)

You will love them. These are excellent for bake sales too, they always sell out


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

*Chocolate Chip Cookies*

Ingredients
2 1/4 cup white flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
1 cup soft butter (not margarine)
3/4 cup sugar
3/4 cup brown sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract (Homemade Vanilla)
2 eggs
2 cups semi-sweet chocolate chips
1 cup chopped walnuts

Directions
In small mixing bowl combine flour, b.soda and salt. In large mixing bowl whip butter, sugars (brown and white), vanilla. Fork-beat eggs in small bowl and add to butter-mixture. Slowly add (spoonful at a time) flour mixture to butter mixture till blended evenly. Stir-in chocolate chips and nuts.

Spoon-drop cookie dough onto baking sheet and bake at 375°F for about 10 minutes (plus or minus a minute or two).

Found this recipe from a book written in the mid 1930's


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

*Oatmeal Chocolate Chip Cookies*

Ingredients
1 cup butter
1 1/4 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup white sugar
2 eggs
2 table spoon milk
2 teaspoon vanilla
1 3/4 cup flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 1/2 cups oats
1 2/3 cup chocolate chips
1 cup chopped walnuts

Directions
Beat butter and sugars till creamed. In seperate bowl fork-whip eggs, milk and vanilla, set aside. In another bowl mix flour, b.soda, salt, oats. Finally, mix the three bowls together, stiring well till you get a nice, tasty raw-dough. Stir in chocolate chips and walnuts.

Spoon-drop onto baking sheet and then bake for 14 minutes (plus or minus one or two depending on your oven) at 375°F. Cool on wire rack and serve with a smile


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

just remember not to beat the dough for any cookie to long after adding the flour. if you beat to much it will develop the gluten and they will become tough. I only beat the butter and sugar until mixed again not to over beat the butter and break it down.


----------

